# Big Hit sizing...how tall? and what size frame?



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

all you BH riders...help me out.

How tall are you, what size BH frame?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

freeriderB said:


> all you BH riders...help me out.
> 
> How tall are you, what size BH frame?


I'm 6'1" and ride a medium 02 comp


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*s*

5'7" - S


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Im 6' 0 and ride a large 04 comp.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

5'11" and on a medium 04 Comp and very happy.

-TS


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

6'4"; Large 03 Xpert


----------



## yoonior (Jan 26, 2004)

*5'9", Medium BH Expert 2003 but...*

I'm 5'9" and I rode Medium sized Bighit Expert 2003 for whole season.
It was quite good but I might consider having Small sized BH - it felt bigger in size than most Medium frames I rode before.

Take note that aside from sizing Specialized makes "biger" frames than most frame makers and Medium sized BH (theoretically 17" size) *WILL* feel bigger due to very long Top Tube!

I ride Bullit now (Medium) and it feels much shorter. I rode Kona Stinky, sizes 17" and 18" and even 18" frame felt shorter than Medium BH.

Medium BH (17") would be more resembling Medium Intense Uzzi SLX (18"), which is already considered "big" in size.

regards,


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*6'1 on medium is not too cramped?*



COmtbiker12 said:


> I'm 6'1" and ride a medium 02 comp


I'm 6'0 and debating whether to buy a medium frame or a Large.

I tried both (large in the LBS, medium on the trail). The medium felt small, the large felt too big. I'm trying to determine if it's better to run a longer stem and a lay back seatpost and get the medium....or get the large (but the Large had a short stem already)

Also....at 6' I'm ~ 195 pounds, and wondering if you knew what spring rate I should run on a Fox RC. The BH frame I'm looking at is an 03 Expert with a Fox.

Thanks.

can you tell me what stem (brand and length) and seatpost (any layback) you run?

f your running a Fox RC, can you tell me


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

freeriderB said:


> I'm 6'0 and debating whether to buy a medium frame or a Large.
> 
> I tried both (large in the LBS, medium on the trail). The medium felt small, the large felt too big. I'm trying to determine if it's better to run a longer stem and a lay back seatpost and get the medium....or get the large (but the Large had a short stem already)
> 
> ...


I'm running the stock seatpost, not sure what the brand is but it seems to have an inch offset to the back on it. My stem is a Marzocchi Integrated stem but before I was running the stock Truvativ Hussefelt one that's like 40mm long so it was shorter than my marz one anyways. I really like the fit of my medium, not the best for climbing obviously  but it feels perfect for bombing downhill and doing drops. Before this I was on a 18" 01 kona Stinky and the geo for that was more for xc/mx just because it seemed that way and I like this a lot more.

I'm getting a biglink this week with a 500# spring, I'll tell you how it feels when I get it .(not sure if its the same spring rate as the bh expert but it'll be close )


----------



## NCBigHit (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm 6' 1" and I ride a medium 04 Comp. It has been great for me.


----------



## yoonior (Jan 26, 2004)

freeriderB said:


> I'm 6'0 and debating whether to buy a medium frame or a Large.
> 
> I tried both (large in the LBS, medium on the trail). The medium felt small, the large felt too big. I'm trying to determine if it's better to run a longer stem and a lay back seatpost and get the medium....or get the large (but the Large had a short stem already)
> 
> ...


I'd say that choosing between M or L sized BH is up to your own preferencies. I'd go with Medium, since I'm only 1" smaller than you. Medium BH has very long wheelbase so it's very stable already. Usually people recommend getting smaller sized frames than bigger (easier to manouver in the air, etc.).

I ran stock stem (Marzocchi integrated), 67/55mm and stock seatpost (with offset).
Default spring rate for Medium Expert 2003 was 450Nm and I suppose it will be too soft. I'm 162lbs and stock spring was good to me. Try 500Nm (stock with Large BH).

regards,


----------



## cantin03 (Jan 22, 2004)

freeriderB said:


> all you BH riders...help me out.
> 
> How tall are you, what size BH frame?


5'9", medium DH 02


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

freeriderB said:


> I'm 6'0 and debating whether to buy a medium frame or a Large.
> 
> I tried both (large in the LBS, medium on the trail). The medium felt small, the large felt too big. I'm trying to determine if it's better to run a longer stem and a lay back seatpost and get the medium....or get the large (but the Large had a short stem already)
> 
> ...


what makes the large feel to big? is it the stand over or what, My large feels good to me, but I havent realy ridden a med.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

5'10, medium DH 03'. I Agree with how it feels larger than other bikes, but that's what makes it so sexy  Oh ya, I'm also only 130 (trying to beef up) so I haven't really had any probs with the spring being too soft


----------



## yoonior (Jan 26, 2004)

*Bighit = TT/WB very long*



doubleA's said:


> what makes the large feel to big? is it the stand over or what, My large feels good to me, but I havent realy ridden a med.


Specialized feels big mostly due to very long Top Tube (effective to be exact). Medium BH Expert claims to have 597mm TT, while most 17" sized FR/DH frames I rode have somewhere between 570-590mm, usually around 580mm (eg. 17" Kona Stinky 570mm, 18" 585, Medium Bullit 580).
And yes, those 10-15mm does matter.

Standover in BH is very low, much lower than in Medium Bullit to give you an example.

Also, BH used to have very long wheelbase too, but in DH/FR bike is rather good thing - makes bike more stable over rough and at speed.

regards,


----------



## Darknut (Jan 22, 2004)

*6'2" on a large*

I have a 34" inseam


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*which stem and how long?*



NCBigHit said:


> I'm 6' 1" and I ride a medium 04 Comp. It has been great for me.


I'm curious...what length stem?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

yoonior said:


> Specialized feels big mostly due to very long Top Tube (effective to be exact). Medium BH Expert claims to have 597mm TT, while most 17" sized FR/DH frames I rode have somewhere between 570-590mm, usually around 580mm (eg. 17" Kona Stinky 570mm, 18" 585, Medium Bullit 580).
> And yes, those 10-15mm does matter.
> 
> Standover in BH is very low, much lower than in Medium Bullit to give you an example.
> ...


so then a larger bike has benafits as well as negatives? the geometry is alot like the large vp-free, in fact the vp is a bit longer, At 6' Im able to ride either a med or a large?


----------

